# Can I configure with Sysinstall on FreeBSD 10.1 (i386)?



## teo (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi

Can I configure the installation with the sysinstall graphical desktop on FreeBSD 10.0 or FreeBSD 10.1?


----------



## fonz (Nov 16, 2014)

sysinstall is not a graphical desktop. It's an old and obsolete installer. Newer versions of FreeBSD use bsdinstall(8) instead.


----------



## teo (Nov 16, 2014)

In the versions FreeBSD 8 and 9,  the installer sysinstall was easy to use without complications.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 16, 2014)

The equivalent in FreeBSD 10 is bsdconfig(8).


----------



## fonz (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't actually use the installer a whole lot (I usually do manual installs), but bsdinstall seems pretty similar to sysinstall. Are you having a particular problem with the former that you didn't have with the latter?


----------



## kpa (Nov 16, 2014)

While it was usable for most users on earlier versions of FreeBSD, sysinstall(8) came with a very high maintainance cost because it was done "all wrong" from the beginning and what happened is that the developers one day said they didn't want to touch it with a ten foot pole any more. Hence a replacement was needed for FreeBSD 10 and bsdinstall(8) was born.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 17, 2014)

bsdinstall is unusable. I don't really need it, because I am also installing manually, but whenever I started it I get
	
	



```
can't find ftp://ftp.freebsd.org
```
 or any other connection.


----------



## balanga (Nov 17, 2014)

wblock@ said:


> The equivalent in FreeBSD 10 is bsdconfig(8).



Is bsdconfig available on the mini memory disk? If so, can I use it to configure the pendrive I'm booting from?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 17, 2014)

Probably bsdconfig(8) is on there, but no, install disks generally run from a disk image in memory that is not easily modified.


----------



## fonz (Nov 17, 2014)

Note: images can be mounted read-write, edited _to some extent_ and then written to the final medium (e.g. a flash drive) because there usually is a _little_ bit of spare room on the image, but this is not a whole lot. For substantial edits that would increase the image size beyond what it already is, you pretty much need to create a new image including boot code and all that. In short: modifying an image is possible, but not necessarily easy.


----------

